# Left-handed or reversible drill press?



## clewless (Oct 1, 2007)

I have chronic arthritis in the rt. shoulder and will soon need a replacement. Operating the drill press right-handed is painful but I hate to give up my Sears model because of the 4+ inch travel.

Is anyone aware of a DP that is either convertible or at least provides the opportunity for re-engineering?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 1, 2007)

Joe, you could rig up a pully system and make it foot operated.[]


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 1, 2007)

The Shopsmith can be operated either left or right handed with no modification.  The problem will be lifting the headstock into drill press mode which requires both arms and is quit hefty.

Chuckie


----------



## loglugger (Oct 1, 2007)

There is one out there that will work with right or left hand but don't rember what it was. One of the books revued it.
Bob


----------



## Draken (Oct 1, 2007)

Turn the drill press around and operate it from the back side.  Once everything is lined up, you don't need to see what's going on. [}]

Sorry, couldn't resist.  Sorry to hear your shoulder is acting up, hope you can find some relief soon. Take care!


----------



## clewless (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the serious and humerous (pun intended) replies.

As it turns out the Ridgid Tool Co. has one--model # DP1550 Cat #14658

Now I have an excuse to go to Home Depot[]

I already have a Shopsmith, but use it for things other than drilling, but that may change when I find out the price of the Ridgid.......[xx(]

ooh,ooh, ooh the web site says their only $279 at HD....please send pennies my way....soon...Joe


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> <br />Turn the drill press around and operate it from the back side.  Once everything is lined up, you don't need to see what's going on. [}]



That would work, I guess; but you would have get used to pushing up on the handle rather than pulling down.  But it does seem like you could operate the drill press from the right-hand side of the unit for many/most projects without difficulty, especially if you have a table with some hold-downs and clamps.


----------



## papaturner (Oct 1, 2007)

I own a ridgid and it`s good machine and is convertable.

Perry


----------

